
Gentoo: “We’re Not Dead” - jacquesm
http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7570/1.html
======
NikkiA
I suspect that Arch has displaced a lot of their potential market anyway.
Gentoo always seemed to be made up of two groups, the people that wanted a
rolling distribution, and the people that bought into the whole CFLAGS
optimisation thing.

Arch pretty much rules the market, atm at least, on the first group, and
provides a reasonable approach for the second group, taking away probably some
of the more casual 'gotta build everything from source' users.

~~~
jacquesm
I use Ubuntu here, but still, I can see a certain elegance in building
everything from source.

~~~
NikkiA
I use Ubuntu on my web servers, and archlinux on my general purpose servers...
Ubuntu is just so easy to get apache setup right for multi-hosting and general
web app setups, the converse is that archlinux is surprisingly difficult to
get apache working right (how I want, anyway) on. But that's mostly a function
of apache being a pain, and the arch apache setup being largely 'whatever
upstream distributes'.

Personally tho, I go with binary packages for the most part, I have no real
need for compiling everything from source.

I did try to install gentoo once, it was annoying and difficult, the installer
was hideously out of date compared to the things being installed, and the
whole thing fell apart from dependancy problems long before I got a working
desktop... And to think I went with a LFS setup a few years ago, and was happy
with it for ages (about 2-3 years on my primary desktop).

